# Check out my ferrets in a commercial I made!



## Frisco (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey guys, first post, My name is Alison and I live in Vancouver BC. I am a filmmaker and I am owned by two fuzzies, Frisco and Falcor.

I made a commercial for Marshall's Bandits Ferret Treats featuring my ferrets... It was recently completed and uploaded to Youtube and I'd just like to share it with you, I hope you enjoy it!!

YouTube - Marshall's Bandits Ferret Treats Commercial


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL! Love it.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

haha, thats awesome!


----------

